# Do you ever tell your wife/SO about...



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

your close calls on your commute? I usually don't and wouldn't recommend it, but yesterday I slipped. She gave me the third degree, and it ended up becoming an hour plus discussion about how dangerous cycling in LA is. That'll teach me.
Later,

BTW- I've been reshooting some of my favorite murals I see on my commute. Here are a couple.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

When I show up with any kind of blood, I'll tell the story (usually it's some falling over that I would be embarrassed to tell any cyclist about), but I don't tell the part about how I was nearly hit 3 times today by people making left turns.

Nice pictures.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I dont tell her about close calls while commuting and she does not tell me about close calls while shoe shopping. Balanced.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*I agree*



firstrax said:


> I dont tell her about close calls while commuting and she does not tell me about close calls while shoe shopping. Balanced.


Honesty is not always the best policy. That doesnt mean lying either. Truth is I dont have to talk about my close calls in life with my wife. Thats what the internet is for....


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jul 8, 2004)

I usually go by the "don't ask don't tell" policy as well, but a couple weeks ago I had to ignore the policy.

I was riding home from work at night on some main roads. A car swerved into me a little bit so a car full of kids could scream out the window. I didn't think too much of it besides the temptation to give them the finger. Suddenly, I see flashing lights. There was a cop right behind them and they got pulled over for it. The car got pulled over ahead of me and while I went past the two vehicles I thanked the officer. About 30 seconds later I realized that I was in big trouble. If kids were dumb enough to do that on their own, what would they do now that they were pissed of at this cyclist? I then turned my commute into a time trial. I also took a minute to call my girlfriend to quickly tell her the situation, the town I got pulled over in, and the route I was taking home, just in case I didn't make it back. Luckily, I didn't run into them again. I hate putting people I care about in that situation, but I didn't have anyone else I would have wanted to call.

Chris


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*We talk about it almost every day.*



northcoast said:


> your close calls on your commute? I usually don't and wouldn't recommend it, but yesterday I slipped. She gave me the third degree, and it ended up becoming an hour plus discussion about how dangerous cycling in LA is. That'll teach me.


Since we both commute it is something we share-a very low opinion of drivers.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

We have so little traffic and such fantastic bicycle paths that there really isn't much to talk about, riding wise, unless we meet someone we both know on the paths. It's called the joys of living in a small community. Of course, I would not be writing the same thing if I was talking about Montreal riding...
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

My wife hates that I ride so I don't even think about telling her about any small incidents, that would just subject myself to that much more critisism about the dangers and inconvience of riding. 
Craig


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow. Those murals are beautiful.

I usually tell my wife about my close calls b/c she is not a rider and it tends to make her more aware of cyclists and then she tells her friends to be aware of cyclists and hoepfully they tell people too.....


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*I wouldn't think of sharing*

the scary details of the commute. It would make her worry and make my ears sore. Neither of us needs to suffer that way.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*My only commute threat lately*

My only commute thread has been this sign. Made Mrs. Steve-O a little nervous but I'm still riding. 

(My poor fixed gear skills have probably caused more "close calls" lately) 


<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30093&stc=1>


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

northcoast said:


> your close calls on your commute? I usually don't and wouldn't recommend it, but yesterday I slipped. She gave me the third degree, and it ended up becoming an hour plus discussion about how dangerous cycling in LA is. That'll teach me.
> Later,
> 
> BTW- I've been reshooting some of my favorite murals I see on my commute. Here are a couple.


What about parents? (since I don't have a SO)... 

I live with my folks following the messiness that accompanies a divorce. Fortunately, my boy and I are moving in around 6ish months. YAY! Anyway....

I tell stories about people that yell out their windows only to voice their approval at the crazy cyclist doing a track stand. I tell stories about things I see on the roads. I tell stories about the occasional accident I witness. I NEVER tell stories about close calls, morons, idiots, agressive buffoons, etc. Parents, SO's, etc worry enough. Don't make 'em worry more than they already do.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

Bump for an old funny thread.

I am commuting more now than ever before......and I have given this thought. NO, I do not tell her. She is super supportive because she knows I love it......but every morning she says "ride safe out there". No need to get her even more worried.


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*normally avoid topic except when interesting...*

like last week when i locked em up/swerved and barely missed a commuter on one of those Segways (Segues?) who ran a stop sign... I was prob going about 30mph...would have been uuuugly!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I saw a similar mountain lion warning sign and someone wrote on it:

"Warning a much more dangerous animal has been seen in this area: Humans!"


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

No way I'd discuss any close calls. On a related note, got thrown from my MTB big time last week. Lucky I didn't break anything...just scraped elbow, and tore my right shoulder muscles and ligaments a bit. My helmet definitely did its job. If I told her about this incident, I'd be not riding the singletrack anymore, or getting so much grief about it that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I almost died today, one way street, downhill, bike lane on left side, dumbazz tries to make left turn in from of me, its raining and i can't brake fast enough, so I am forced to make a super tight left turn at 26 mph. i cut it so close that the straps on my backpack hit the guys car. And no, i told nobody.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Nice to see you, TY.

I don't tell her much. If for anything, it becomes a broken record. "Yeah, I was on Wilshire and this dude brushed me. So I caught him at the next light (of course) and gave a piece of my mind ... one finger's worth."


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

Mostly just don't ask don't tell, but sometimes I tell just to see her reaction.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My commute must be pretty safe and boring because I never have any close calls to tell about. People ask me all the time: "Isn't it dangerous riding in traffic?" But, in all honesty, I feel safer riding my bike to work than driving. My bike commute route is mostly on neighborhood and back streets with little traffic, but my car commute route is on a heavily traveled major highway with lots of crazy drivers going much faster.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't tell my wife, but mostly because I get the opposite reaction. I rarely have incidents on the commute, because it's mostly on a MUT (used to be all on the MUT, but now about 4-5 miles is road). But on the MTB, the only reaction I get is "well, you did it to yourself,... don't look to me for sympathy". This includes dislocated fingers and other broken bones (nice, eh?! - In her defense, she get irritated that I get to go out and have fun once in a while, while she's home with the triplets) I think she got sick of me coming home from MTB outings, all banged up or having broken parts of my bike. It doesn't happen as much as it used to though. As for incidents while road riding, I save those stories for fellow bikers and the internet too.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> My commute must be pretty safe and boring because I never have any close calls to tell about. People ask me all the time: "Isn't it dangerous riding in traffic?" But, in all honesty, I feel safer riding my bike to work than driving. My bike commute route is mostly on neighborhood and back streets with little traffic, but my car commute route is on a heavily traveled major highway with lots of crazy drivers going much faster.


Why not drive in using the same roads you bike to work on?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*why not?*



JohnnyTooBad said:


> Why not drive in using the same roads you bike to work on?


Nah. That would be too slow and aggravating. When I drive, I like to go fast. Some of my bike commute streets have speed bumps, which are OK on a bike but very annoying in a vehicle. My bike commute route is also about 2 miles longer.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Nah. That would be too slow and aggravating. When I drive, I like to go fast. Some of my bike commute streets have speed bumps, which are OK on a bike but very annoying in a vehicle. My bike commute route is also about 2 miles longer.


That makes sense. Around here, the highways move at a bicycle pace during rush hour.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow, I started this thread almost 2 years ago, and I still don't talk about nuthin' regarding my commute with the wife.

On a side note, Marcos, the young man who painted the Christ mural above was killed about a year ago. He painted over it himself a couple of weeks before his death to create a new mural in the same spot. Died before he had the chance. Bummer, extremely talented kid.

I also remember the The Walrus really dug that mural.


----------

